# Folding Hardware Deals



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Newegg still has the EVGA 9800GTX+ Recertified for $129.00 
This card will produce 6K PPD easily on a 384pt WU and are 55nm for better energy efficiency. Not as great PPD as a GTX260, but for alot less. Recertified cards are some of the best deals on the market today. I have purchased two of these and they are very hard workers

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130432






*
(Recertified)EVGA 896-P3-1260-RX GeForce GTX 260 896MB(216 SP) for $174.99 w/free shipping *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130462


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you might be one of the few who can buy like $1000 worth of graphics cards just for folding.  I cannot afford even on of those for my own use!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 25, 2009)

Surely with all the cards you have you've cured cancer already


----------



## Homeless (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010016&prodlist=cj

Brand new gtx260 for $187 AR + shipping


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

How many WU on the 260?
Any WU list per card reference?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> How many WU on the 260?
> Any WU list per card reference?



meh... not many that are up to date...
here are my GTX 260 192 capacities at 756MHZ core and 1566Mhz Shaders - same as a lower clocked gtx 216 core.
353 point WU - 8210 ppd
384 point WU - 6635 ppd
511 point WU - 5200 - 5300 ppd (around there).


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2009)

Used 8800 for $70 shipped!  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86415

Great folding card deal!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a "Buyer Beware" on the GTX260 listed here.  It is not a Core 216, it is the 192SP model.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2009)

EVGA 896-P3-1255-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16

$185 AR and promo code EMCLNNT55


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2009)

XFX 9800 GTX+ for $120 AR + $2 S&H
http://www.compusa.com/applications/...D&body=QA#tabs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

you guys think those are deals? 

i'll find you some deals. brb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/sale/467817-his-hd-4870-new-rma-still.html

http://www.overclock.net/sale/458753-zotac-8800gt-g92-iandh-ramsinks-ac.html

http://www.overclock.net/sale/461444-alot-8800gt-msi-asus-gigabyte.html

http://www.overclock.net/sale/432871-big-sale-ddr-400-4x-9600gso.html

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1381134

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1395416

i'll find more soon.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, those 4 9600 GSOs would make a good farm. Pair that with a cheap quad, and there was a mobo that Buck pointed out that had 4 PCI-e slots. We should make a sticky thread that has recommended mobo, processors, video cards. A guide to set up your own viable farm. There could still be threads about 'dream machines' but a good guide set up on best PPD/ $ and also /W. I think that'd be fairly handy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/sale/467817-his-hd-4870-new-rma-still.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/sale/458753-zotac-8800gt-g92-iandh-ramsinks-ac.html
> 
> ...



Well:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/467817-his-hd-4870-new-rma-still.html
$150, not too bad, but Nvidia folds better and there's no warranty

http://www.overclock.net/sale/458753-zotac-8800gt-g92-iandh-ramsinks-ac.html
$95, How about a new 9800GT for $90 + S&H? and uses less juice

http://www.overclock.net/sale/461444-alot-8800gt-msi-asus-gigabyte.html
$85, same as previous

http://www.overclock.net/sale/432871-big-sale-ddr-400-4x-9600gso.html
$75!  $56 AR http://www.frys.com/product/5837943

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1381134
$95 See 9800GT above

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1395416
$110, Sorry, but I believe that the 9800 GTX+ at $122 (new) beats it


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well:
> http://www.overclock.net/sale/467817-his-hd-4870-new-rma-still.html
> $150, not too bad, but Nvidia folds better and there's no warranty
> 
> ...



Everybody is a critic!    Anyways, the thing about those GSOs is he said he was pricing them high to force a trade. Would probably be able to talk him down some. And as for the Fry's deal, it only lasts 2 more days and I bet you there is a limit to how many rebates you send in. I'm looking (sort of) at purchasing 4 9600 GSOs for a farm rig, and I don't even think I can get the ones from Fry's (Canadian and all that).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

and for the warranty BS... 

make your own receipt. you can get anything RMAed.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh man, those 4 9600 GSOs would make a good farm. Pair that with a cheap quad, and there was a mobo that Buck pointed out that had 4 PCI-e slots. We should make a sticky thread that has recommended mobo, processors, video cards. A guide to set up your own viable farm. There could still be threads about 'dream machines' but a good guide set up on best PPD/ $ and also /W. I think that'd be fairly handy.



That would be the MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

Was it? Oh man I don't know if I want to step into the AMD ring. It would be my first foray into them, and frankly the 'otherside' scares me. Sure there aren't any Intel versions of that? (It's more because I have a spare Intel proccy sitting about somewhere in my closet)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

ASUS P5E64 WS EVOLUTION LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard  But it runs at x16,x16,x4,x4 instead of the x8x8x8x8 of the MSI and it's $209 vs. $94!


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

That and the AMD board looks like its got the spacings to accept 4 dual slot coolers while the ASUS has 3 that can be dual slot and 1 that needs to be single slot. Feck. Might have to discover the wonderful world of AMD.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> That and the AMD board looks like its got the spacings to accept 4 dual slot coolers while the ASUS has 3 that can be dual slot and 1 that needs to be single slot. Feck. Might have to discover the wonderful world of AMD.



And someone needs to say what cases work for a load like this.  Hopefully one that has lots of space and air flow.  Would 2x 9800 GTX+ be better than 4 9600 GSO (96SP), especially when considering electric used?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://en.expreview.com/2009/01/07/msi-eclipse-plus-motherboard-featuring-chip-emerges.html

http://www.expreview.com/img/news/2009/01/22/790FX_GD70.jpg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...le-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-ASRock-_-13157150


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1397449


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

Here

Technically 4 9600 GSOs (8800 GS equivalent) would equal roughly 18000 PPD, and its wattage combined for the cards would be 308.40. The 9800 GTXs would yield 12000 PPD and wattage would be 106.60. Should get 3 9800GTXs to get up to 18000 PPD and with a wattage of 159.90. Roughly 300 USD for 4 9600 GS0s vs 360 for 3 9800GTXs. Not sure which one would crank out more heat. Possibly the 4 9600 GSOs because there is 4, but they should be less demanding then the 9800 GTXs.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an old case sitting around..I'm half tempted to build a Folding Rig..hmmmmm would someone care to make a build list?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would make a folding rig for $300.  I doubt it would be that good though.  If anyone wants to try to put it together go for it!  I already have a few spare cases.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like mine to be a folding/server rig.


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

We definately need a thread that lists some of the best mobos, procs and video cards and what it would be expected to yield. Could do a budget variant and a farm variant.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 27, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> We definately need a thread that lists some of the best mobos, procs and video cards and what it would be expected to yield. Could do a budget variant and a farm variant.



+1 to that, it would help people looking into making folding rigs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83915


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I have an old case sitting around..I'm half tempted to build a Folding Rig..hmmmmm would someone care to make a build list?



I can get exacts but heres what I would put together for a cheap folding rig:

Cheap AM2 board($50)
Dual core AM2 cpu($50)
2GB of DDR2 800MHz($30)
dual 9600 GSO's($125 from BuckNasty)

Total if you find used equipment can be close to $245 with no power supply or HDD.

If you want a single core setup then you could save maybe $50-75 total.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

try one of these DFI/AMD combo's. free cpu with board purchase...

http://www.motherboardpro.com/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I can get exacts but heres what I would put together for a cheap folding rig:
> 
> Cheap AM2 board($50)
> Dual core AM2 cpu($50)
> ...



Must include a PSU and HDD.  But that will work just fine.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I need a psu and HD as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

wow... what a way to overlook my posts. not like there is any good deals in them.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83915



That thread has nothing in it.  He has a case, hat, and headphone set.  He sold his 260 already if thats why you posted it.



Fitseries3 said:


> try one of these DFI/AMD combo's. free cpu with board purchase...
> 
> http://www.motherboardpro.com/


Too bad their out of stock on every AM2 board.  



Fitseries3 said:


> wow... what a way to overlook my posts. not like there is any good deals in them.



Nobody's overlooking you, you find some of the best deals on tech forums for us. So thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Too bad their out of stock on every AM2 board.



check again.

the free cpu deals all have at least 10 mobo's in stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> check again.
> 
> the free cpu deals all have at least 10 mobo's in stock.



mlee49 said AM2, not AM2+.  Don't know why mlee49 wants AM2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is on XS...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn, $85 for both is a pretty sweet price.  I'm tempted to pick them up and replace my HD4670 in my server.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 27, 2009)

how many sps???????????????


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 27, 2009)

384 MB should = 96 SP version, whereas the 512 version is a no no.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Damn, $85 for both is a pretty sweet price.  I'm tempted to pick them up and replace my HD4670 in my server.



You could double your daily output!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would make a folding rig for $300.  I doubt it would be that good though.  If anyone wants to try to put it together go for it!  I already have a few spare cases.



Start out with one 9800GT and add them in the future(as the price drops). This will be a solid rig with 16-20K PPD.

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9230665


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 28, 2009)

Soon. Soon! I will be building a farm soon and I will be using all of this knowledge on these threads to help me out. Many thanks to all you guys, you're awesome....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/sale/461602-qty-5-p6n-diamonds-x4-pcie.html

http://www.overclock.net/sale/470458-sale-2-9600gt-s.html


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2009)

Crazy good deal on that MSI board!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jeeeezzzz, now I have a bunch of tech stations here with AMD x2 5200s, I might just have to pop a 9500GT in each one of them and leave them folding all night....

As for the RMA, Open Office plus download an Invoice template and boom professional reciept.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Crazy good deal on that MSI board!



Well, decent deal. Even Nitteo himself has claimed stability issues with that board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/sale/469677-folding-rig-part-out-p6n-3x.html


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

^ Nice Find!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.frys.com/product/5837943

Frys has the 9600GSO (96SP's, DDR3) with 768MB back in stock with a $40 rebate = $50 plus shipping!


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2009)

meh, I don't buy hardware just to fold on it. I donate my rig's idle time, both the cpu smp client and gpu client (smp client is a recent addition just 10 minutes ago... had odd problems getting smp to work in xp x64). fahmon says I'm getting over 4200ppd which is fine. however that may be errored because I just added smp, who knows


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2009)

Newegg has the Galaxy 9800GT for *$69.00 after MIR(2 cards max per rebate/person)*. This is a great deal on a solid folding card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162028


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2009)

not bad on this 8800gt....  http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100520551


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 11, 2009)

4850's are gettin super cheap
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131125
Would be even better when the new ATi client comes out


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, quite the phenomenon this F@H thing has become. People buying $100 cards simply to run a background program. Or is it really for the points (who am i kidding, I know who I'm talking to ). At any rate, it's a decent fad. Exercise, hybrids, now f@h, you really can't complain I suppose. I'll stick to SETI thank you very much (screw cancer, I wanna find ET).  And my gts is strictly for games, although someone could buy it for $100 and fold away......


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 12, 2009)

Would this card be a good folding gfx? Don't want to spend much on it, it will be in a server so it will be overkill for what it will be used mostly for.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187030


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> Would this card be a good folding gfx? Don't want to spend much on it, it will be in a server so it will be overkill for what it will be used mostly for.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187030



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1215924&postcount=4266


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what a 4670 512mb can do for PPD?


----------



## stanhemi (Mar 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Does anyone know what a 4670 512mb can do for PPD?





1200-1600 ppd


----------



## DaveK (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone wanna buy an AGP X1950 Pro?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 1200-1600 ppd



While my 4830 gets 2439-3035


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Anyone wanna buy an AGP X1950 Pro?


HD2xxx or higher to fold with. Please post in the Buy/Sell/Trade section.


----------



## Damian^ (Mar 13, 2009)

why does my GTX 260 only get around 2k while 9800GTX+ go for over 5~6K?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> why does my GTX 260 only get around 2k while 9800GTX+ go for over 5~6K?



idk... i have yet to see over 5600 ppd from mine even when OCed


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> why does my GTX 260 only get around 2k while 9800GTX+ go for over 5~6K?


Are you folding them together on the same mobo?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 13, 2009)

Snatched this one up from a local Craiglister He just took off the barcode for the MIR and listed it Not bad for $150 eh Will be folding on my main rig


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Snatched this one up from a local Craiglister He just took off the barcode for the MIR and listed it Not bad for $150 eh Will be folding on my main rig
> 
> View attachment 23764



Nice find. I have nothing but crap on Craigslist locally:shadedshu.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/sale/476244-8800gts-512-a.html


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 15, 2009)

Decent deal if your gonna buy multiple cards for folding. *EVGA 8800GTS 512 Recertified for $104.99 and they have 53 cards left*. You could buy a GTS250 for 25.00 more with slightly better performance. Of course, this is only a deal if your setting up a dedicated folding rig with multiple cards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130401


----------



## bogmali (Mar 15, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> why does my GTX 260 only get around 2k while 9800GTX+ go for over 5~6K?




Really I just started using mine the other day (GTX260) and it gets 6K+ while my 2 8800GS combined gets about the same


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2009)

How about a GTX260/216 for $160 after MIR + S&H!?  With free Far Cry 2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127409


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 18, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about a GTX260/216 for $160 after MIR + S&H!?  With free Far Cry 2
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127409


I have been looking at that for days. Tis' a sweet deal and I love the stock clocks. I want it but cannot justify it with 20 other GPU's to look after.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 18, 2009)

JC here has a 9600GSO for $50!  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88461

This is a sweet little PPD card for the cheapest folders.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 18, 2009)

Corsair 750TX for $80 after MIR with free shipping Here

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX $115 after MIR with free shipping Here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/sale/478204-alot-8800gt-512-256-pny-xfx.html


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2009)

wow, i'd love to live in the US to pick up afew of them. Make a great folding/lan/media rig. 

How does someone manage to have that many? lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1402890


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2009)

How about a 9800 GTX+ for $110 plus shipping after MIR that's good through the end of May?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162021


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2009)

Combo deals: Corsair VX550 (41 amp on a single rail) and PNY 9800GT 1GB with free Call of Duty: World at War.  This is hard to describe.  The PSU ships for free and can be had by its self for $55 after MIR! If you purchase the combo, you lose a $5 promo on the PSU but gain a $20 promo on the combo.  Total discounts: $20 combo, $20 instant, and $60 in MIRs.  You can get rebates on up to three of the video cards.  So, a PSU plus video card will set you back $160 after MIRs plus S&H.

There is also a combo with an EVGA 260/216 55nm for $220 after MIRs plus S&H.

Or how about an ENERMAX MODU82+ EMD625AWT 625W ATX12V Ver.2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular with the above 260/216 for  $260 after MIRs plus S&H. link

I think the economy is hurting the sales of high end PSU's.  This is a great time to get one with the discounts that are being offered.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2009)

Newegg has 9800 GTX+ recertified for $105 plus shipping!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2009)

Anyone still want some 9600GSO's?  Fry's has them for $40 after MIR!

http://shop4.frys.com/product/5837943

Edit: Only available in-store, if they are in stock.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 7, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131358R

An open box ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution (6 PCI Express slots)   $243.99


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131358R
> 
> An open box ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution (6 PCI Express slots)   $243.99




Hot damn......Only thing is that the spacings on those slots are just about non-existent


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hot damn......Only thing is that the spacings on those slots are just about non-existent



All the more reason to buy your PCI-E extenders!


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> All the more reason to buy your PCI-E extenders!




You're a genius (and my hero)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Hot damn......Only thing is that the spacings on those slots are just about non-existent



Watercooling?????


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Watercooling?????



If you have the setup but I don't think you'll be able to outfit all slots if to decided to use them all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2009)

MSI 9800GT for $77.75 after promo code and MIR!  Until 5/17


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 16, 2009)

i found a gtx260 192 like the one i already have for $130 shipped.

should i get it?

it would only be for folding as i cannot run SLI in my rampage.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

Ok guys I just pulled the trigger on a GTX295 so my GTX275 will have to go (was never impressed with it). I have someone that has dibs on it but if he backs off I will give priority to my folding mates.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

price?

and did you read my question?


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> price?



YHPM



Fitseries3 said:


> and did you read my question?



On your question, you should get the 216 core since they're like on sale for $160ish at Frys. But it's up to you Fits, $130 shipped for a 192 core is really a steal IMO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

i hate the 216's. shitty OCs.

my 192's have both hit 800 on stock volts with stock coolers.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hate the 216's. shitty OCs.



If you can find a "golden" 216 core 65n then you will be satisfied with those. I used to have a 55n 216 core and step-upped to a GTX275 and got my feelings hurt twice:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

192's can do 900 on stock cooler though with evga voltage tool. 216 needs liquid or dice or ln2.


really i have no reason to buy anything right now so i have no idea why im even thinking about it.


----------



## mike047 (May 17, 2009)

I believe that I read, that the 216 will do "double precision" work and the 192 is capable of only "single precision" work.  At the present, I don't think it matters but for future work it may be an asset.[192=GT200/216=GT200b core]

disclaimer;  I am old and frequently forget, so this may or may not be accurate...but to the best of my knowledge it is what I recall

Deal, at least for me;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130482


----------



## Charper2013 (May 17, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93634

45 Shipped For Folders only..


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

Anybody interested with this? I will email the guy to set up a meet just to see if he's legit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2009)

How about a recertified GTX280 for $220 after $30 MIR with free shipping???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2009)

Corsair VX-550 for $60 after promo (EMCLTLR37) discount and $30 MIR with free shipping.  Best price I've ever seen on this PSU.  Its only negative, for some of you, is that it is not modular.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2009)

*ASUS 9600GSO 96sp 384mb for 34.99 after MIR w/COD WAW*

Smokin' deal here guy's. I have 12 8800GS/9600GSO as the backbone of my farm and these card's are rock solid. Buy 2 and save $6.00 in volume savings. MIR is good for two cards at the same time and you get a copy of COD/WAW. *Only 48 left right now!*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121319


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Smokin' deal here guy's. I have 12 8800GS/9600GSO as the backbone of my farm and these card's are rock solid. Buy 2 and save $6.00 in volume savings. MIR is good for two cards at the same time and you get a copy of COD/WAW. *Only 48 left right now!*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121319
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090605/Capture011240.jpg



is the 384 version of 9600gso better then the 512 one ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 6, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> is the 384 version of 9600gso better then the 512 one ?


For Folding @ Home, yes. F@H is very shader dependent. The 512mb version is better in games due to the increased mem bandwith.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if anyone would be willing to buy one of these and post it to me? Card only, you can keep the box etc.

And i'll pay obviously.

This would be for folding. And i may want two... or three!

Can someone PM me with a total price, for two and for three, across the pond ?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Card only, you can keep the box etc.



So I get to keep the UPC for rebate purposes?



MoonPig said:


> And i'll pay obviously.



 Dude-did you really have to say that? Off course you're paying

PM me your address and I will see what the post charges will be


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 9, 2009)

Buck, do you know for sure that these are the 96SP versions???  I just ordered two when I went back and look at a review posted today that says "NOT AN 8800gs. This has the same memory interface but only half the stream processors. 48 on the gso compared to 96 on the gs." (sounds like a Folder, huh?)  Asus's website does not state the shader count.  Should I cancel the order?

Edit: And why do we tolerate Nvidia's shadow games with shader counts and manufacturing processes?

Edit 2: Info from Asus:
ASUStech-Chris> Hello, how may I help you?
thebluebumblebee> need to know the shader count for EN9600GSO/HTDP/384M 
ASUStech-Chris> The 9600GSO has 96 - whereas the newer G94 based 9600GSOs only have 48.
thebluebumblebee> how do I know the difference? 
ASUStech-Chris> You'll have to look at the specs - the 9600GSO are all close to out of production, but if it has a 192 bit memory bus, it's going to have the higher shader count. If a card has the 256bit memory bus, it'll have the lower shader count.

Hope that's clear as mud for everyone!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 9, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Buck, do you know for sure that these are the 96SP versions???  I just ordered two when I went back and look at a review posted today that says "NOT AN 8800gs. This has the same memory interface but only half the stream processors. 48 on the gso compared to 96 on the gs." (sounds like a Folder, huh?)  Asus's website does not state the shader count.  Should I cancel the order?
> 
> Edit: And why do we tolerate Nvidia's shadow games with shader counts and manufacturing processes?
> 
> ...


*You are correct Bluebumblebee, 192 bit mem interfaces only show up on 96sp cards. The memory will always be 384mb or 768mb. Avoid the DDR2 versions, as the have lower ppd output.*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2009)

did not know until today that the 9600GSO was G92 based.  I thought it was G80 based.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I'm getting back to folding, and I need the BEST deal on a folding card for my 3rd rig. Looking at spending less than $100.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2009)

each of us has our own definition of "best".  Please refine your request.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I'm getting back to folding, and I need the BEST deal on a folding card for my 3rd rig. Looking at spending less than $100.



This is the best $$$ for PPD deal going right now:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1395079#post1395079

If your ceiling is $100.00, that's pretty much it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is the best $$$ for PPD deal going right now:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1395079#post1395079
> 
> If your ceiling is $100.00, that's pretty much it.



Yeah, that's the ceiling, since I'm just getting another cruncher set up. Damn, I'm spending more money on hardware now than I did when I spent all of my time benching.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)

So I was browsing through my local CL pages and I came across this listing for a 98XX series card for $89 used. It had the link in there for what the card actually looks like new So I got curious and called the add-lister to verify the "validity" and "sanity" of her listing (I'll get to it in a minute). She said yeah that is the exact card that I am selling for $89 I doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that for $89 this is the best deal (for a folding HW) I have ever come across Here she is running and folding


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> So I was browsing through my local CL pages and I came across this listing for a 98XX series card for $89 used. It had the link in there for what the card actually looks like new So I got curious and called the add-lister to verify the "validity" and "sanity" of her listing (I'll get to it in a minute). She said yeah that is the exact card that I am selling for $89 I doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that for $89 this is the best deal (for a folding HW) I have ever come across Here she is running and folding
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26657&stc=1&d=1245129831
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26658&stc=1&d=1245129842





wow... must be her ex-boyfriend's rig.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> wow... must be her ex-boyfriend's rig.



Supposedly someone from that household bought it but could not get it to work with their PC. I'm thinking the PSU criteria got the better of them


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

Check out his 9800gtx for 80 bucks shipped :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95370

and this guys 9800gt for 82 shipped. :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96015


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Check out his 9800gtx for 80 bucks shipped :
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95370




Nice.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

Your welcome bogmali


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

This guy has 2 8800gt 256mb's 60 each or 2 for 100, and like he said same ppd as the 512's.

http://www.overclock.net/sale/516185-us48-8800gts-flip-video-camera-evga.html


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 16, 2009)

Bogi. I hate you. That is all.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Bogi. I hate you. That is all.



Now now now theres no need for hatin'


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Now now now theres no need for hatin'



He's actually jealous Oh wait a minute, that is actually synonymous with hating


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> This guy has 2 8800gt 256mb's 60 each or 2 for 100, and like he said same ppd as the 512's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/sale/516185-us48-8800gts-flip-video-camera-evga.html



For whatever reason, the 256MB versions of the 8800GT are known to have the best PPD/watt, although some of the newer cards are not on the list.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Paulieg, I think bogmali found THE best deal under $100!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 16, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For whatever reason, the 256MB versions of the 8800GT are known to have the best PPD/watt, although some of the newer cards are not on the list.



Another good reason that folders should snatch these up  im sure he might even go lower too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2009)

*EVGA 512-P3-1150-TR Geforce GTS 250 512MB GDDR3*

Hi,

ZipZoomFly has the EVGA 512-P3-1150-TR Geforce GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 for $90 after $50 instant rebate and $10 MIR with free shipping.  The rebate goes through the end of the month and I hope that the instant rebate does too, because they are out of stock at this time.:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Jul 15, 2009)

I have my 8800 series for sale folks.....Jump on it if you need/want them

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=99358


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 11, 2009)

*Someone needs to pick up this 9600GSO 384mb DDR3 dual slot for $40.00 shipped*. Good for 4200+ ppd on a 353 pt WU *and it's the most energy efficient folding card available*. Help out a fellow TPU member as well as your PPD.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104508


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2009)

I've also lowered the price on my GTX280's, now $150 shipped each.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I've also lowered the price on my GTX280's, not $150 shipped each.



Wow, thats quite the deal!! Would've jumped on that 2 weeks ago for sure


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I've also lowered the price on my GTX280's, not $150 shipped each.



Nice price!!! Ya got any that run on solar power?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Nice price!!! Ya got any that run on solar power?



LOL, what are temps down there right now?


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 11, 2009)

70s and 80s so no a/c


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2009)

*MSI GTS 250 512MB for $95 after promo and MIR*

Hi,

Good price on a card that seems to be made with Folding in mind.  The card is $120 - $10 Promo code EMCMLMP48 and a $10 MIR with free shipping at The Egg.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 27, 2009)

Corsair 750-TX for $85 after MIR and promo code EMCMLNV48 with free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL102709-_-PowerSupplies-_-LC3A-_-17139006


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Corsair 750-TX for $85 after MIR and promo code EMCMLNV48 with free shipping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL102709-_-PowerSupplies-_-LC3A-_-17139006



Awesome PSU, should power 4xGTS 250 (or lower) cards with ease


----------



## bogmali (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome PSU, should power 4xGTS 250 (or lower) cards with ease



That is plenty of power cause my TX650W is powering my 4X GTS250's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2009)

PNY VCGGTS2501XPB GeForce GTS 250 1GB @ Newegg for $90 after $30MIR with free shipping.  Seems to have a loud cooler though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2009)

Galaxy GeForce GTS 250 Video Card - 512MB GDDR3 for $70 after $80 MIR with free shipping, limit 2  Valid 11/26/2009 -  11/30/2009 Now this is the Galaxy card that is basically a 9800GTX running at GTS250 speeds (notice the 2 PCI-E power connectors)


----------



## i789 (Nov 27, 2009)

80 bucks MIR??? you better hope the rebate cheque comes or else you will spent double the price for a single card


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2009)

im keeping my eye out for some nice video card sales on cyber monday. if anyone sees anything promising link it here please!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Newegg Cyber Monday Deal:

Zotac 9800GT Low Power: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500113
$80 - $5 MIR = $75


----------



## TIGR (Dec 8, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EVGA-BFG-XFI-98...emQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item27adab9506

9800GX2s, $125 + $19 shipping with Buy It Now, but he's taking $100 offers and combines shipping. 6 left!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 10, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good price on a card that seems to be made with Folding in mind.  The card is $120 - $10 Promo code EMCMLMP48 and a $10 MIR with free shipping at The Egg.



This card clocked a bit is yielding me about 7k ppd on a 353.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

Theres 6 8800GS's over at Evga forums for $50+shipping each.

Pm me with your email addy if your interested.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2010)

BFG GTS 250 1GB for $100 after $20 MIR.
http://www.frys.com/product/5866223?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://images.frys.com/art/rebates_pdf/5866223_013110.pdf


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

2 of my reliable folding GPU's up for sale folks. $70 ea shipped for folding team members

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31921&stc=1&d=1262933452


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)

guys, im looking for a socket 775 mobo with 3 pci-e slots!! im trying to expand my folding farm! help me out!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> guys, im looking for a socket 775 mobo with 3 pci-e slots!! im trying to expand my folding farm! help me out!


YHPM


----------



## TIGR (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhino, I know of only one 775 board with 3 x16 slots:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186153

There are more options on the inexpensive end with AMD (both 3 and 4 x16 slots). If you're like me, you have no interest in the price/performance ratio of i7 systems and that's why you're looking for 775, but as I'm sure you know there are lots of 1156/1366 options.

Edit to add, there's also the P5Q Deluxe, but its slot placement is junk unless you have all single-wide cards and cooling isn't a priority. Also, only two of its x16 slots are 2.0.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008662


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

I have an Intel DX38BT in my F/S thread that has 3 PCI-E slots.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks guys, im evaluating my situation now. currently, my server box is an matx mobo with only 1 pci-e in an matx case. i want more pci-e slots on this box to increase folding potential in the future after ive added more gpus to my main gaming rig. to do that, i need an atx case on the cheap (sneeky has one for sale) and an atx motherboard that i can simply swap my 775 cpu and ddr2 ram into.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 8, 2010)

You've probably already considered this Rhino, but going without a case altogether turned out to be a great choice for me. Cheaper, and better cooling. I'm getting rid of the case on my other system now too. Works unless you do LAN parties....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 8, 2010)

How's this for a cheap case?  Really, any feedback? The only problem I can see is that they state support for 10" cards, but not 10.5" cards.  Lots of locations for fans, but the layout would require some modding to get a "wind tunnel" going, otherwise the air could just go around in circles.  $30 shipping included! NZXT GAMMA:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL010810-_-ComputerCases-_-LC4B-_-11146061


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 8, 2010)

I got 2 LGA 775 CPU's(e5200/Pent4) 
tx3 heatsink with am3 brackets
socket 939 3800+ 
fans 80mm/120mm
IDE hardrives 40gb each
CD drive(no DVD's)
A wireliss network card
and a 530watt Semi modular PSU from Raidmax, 

If any of you guys need some stuff PM me.
This is all for the folders, and ive started folding myself, already broke a easy 10k with dual 260's


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Chosen

These two GPU's can lead you into the F@Hmillionaire club in less the 55 days. Wave when you pass me.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Hi Chosen
> 
> These two GPU's can lead you into the F@Hmillionaire club in less the 55 days. Wave when you pass me.



Itll probably take me 100 days sense im on and off. I could get a 8400gs folding, but im ganna sells it.

EDIT**** Im selling a 8400gs to i guess. Cheap also wont even break 28bucks with shipping included (Hint)


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How's this for a cheap case?  Really, any feedback? The only problem I can see is that they state support for 10" cards, but not 10.5" cards.  Lots of locations for fans, but the layout would require some modding to get a "wind tunnel" going, otherwise the air could just go around in circles.  $30 shipping included! NZXT GAMMA:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL010810-_-ComputerCases-_-LC4B-_-11146061



That case looks a little short front to back.  I'd pass.  NZXT does make cases with good airflow.  You could always rip out all the 3.5" bays and mount the hard drive in a 5.25 inch bay with a kit.  I do that with most of my cases.  (I like mid-towers, don't want/need a huge case).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2010)

For those of you looking to go i7, Fry's (at least my local one) has a 920 and MSI X58 Pro-E for *$350!  *Also found that there is a $20 MIR.  Total price, $330!!!  Newegg's price is $479.

They also have the BFG BTS250 1GB for $100 after MIR. (also on Frys.com)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmmm, if only I did not dislike MSI so much. Seems like a good deal, could easily sell the MB and have a nice cheap 920 as well. Am I taking another trip to Frys??


----------



## TIGR (Jan 15, 2010)

Theonedub, FWIW that's a good board. With 3 PCI Express x16s _and_ SLI capability, it seems a good choice for those who are both folders and gamers.

I have found that making purchase decisions by brand rather than by model makes me miss out on good stuff. Every brand has some winners and some junk. I've recently been impressed by MSI (and my main rig is now on an MSI NF980-G65 that has been fantastic. I used to be Asus/Gigabyte-only.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Im considering picking it up then seeing what I will do with it. Im very happy with my i7 860 though. 

Maybe someone should post this in the Hot Deals section, or I will if thats ok?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay by me.  I'm only finding this deal at my local Fry's, so you may want to confirm it at other locals first.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Well its listed in the Frys San Jose ad as well, but not on http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/. Hmm ill note that in the post. Its avail in Sacramento too


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

Reviving this thread with what I think is a good deal for folders.



> ASUS ENGTX470/2DI/1280MD5 GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) ...
> 
> $269.99 - $10.00IR - $31.20 promo code "HARDOCP1222C" (12%) - $30.00MIR with free shipping
> Promo Expires on 12/29/10
> ...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 1, 2011)

GTX 460 768mb at Fry's for *$90*, after $40 rebate.  Not a bad deal!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2011)

ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB for $120 after $20 MIR and promo code EMCKJJJ72.
Remember, the GTX560 is supposed to be out any day.....


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn, that's a remarkable deal for the PPD!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 11, 2011)

[FS][US] Geforce Sale ^__~ GTX 295|GTX 280|9800 GX...


A GX2 for $100 practically.  Damn nice PPD there folks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2011)

How about a GTX295 for $150 on CL?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about a GTX295 for $150 on CL?



That is a sweet deal! Good thing I don't live in Portland or I'd just have spent 150 dollars I do not have.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about a GTX295 for $150 on CL?



0_o

Even in it's damaged condition, that's amazing!!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

If anyone has PCIe cards they can't fit I have 4 empty slots on this motherboard I can fold under your name with. I'm living in the dorms, so the power bill isn't an issue.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

I could be very interested indeed in sending you a GTS450.  ATM it's sitting in the closet because 2 GPUs is unnecessary when I have to run idle.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay, I could send it back at any time too, just let me know.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, I definitely might have to take you up on that.  I wouldn't imagine getting a small box to Kansas would be very expensive either.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2011)

Any interest on an MSI K9A2 mobo, 4GB DDR2-1000, and Phenom II 940? I'll let it go cheap for a fellow folder/cruncher. PM me.

[FS][US] Bogmali's Hardware Garage Sale


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2011)

USA/CA: Newegg has 15% off desktop ram.  Simple promo code, expires 1/27 at 11:59PST.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 8, 2011)

Newegg has the Antec TruePower New TP-750 750W psu for $89.99 and free 3 day UPS shipping.

Antec TruePower New TP-750 750W Continuous Power A...


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 6, 2011)

X58 Motherboard with 7 PCIe slots!!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140907


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2011)

3X GTX570 for $250 each. I would've scooped them up but I prefer the 560ti's.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/sys/2298322502.html

If anyone is interested LMK


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2011)

*Get 'em while you can*

ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768MD5 GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768MB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card for $120 after MIR.  24 hour deal so I'm not sure when it ends.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, how about the same card as the last post, but this time $110 after MIR?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143964

Yeah seems to be still there.  Good deal, too bad I don't have a second slot!  If someone sends me an AM2 board with 2 SLI slots however, I will buy a second 460!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2011)

Evga B stock has GTX 460's for $99.99 and GTX 450's for $84.99.

http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## johnspack (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting close to tempting,  but I'm holding out for 2 470s to replace my 285s.  Then I'll put my 285s out to pasture and fold....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2011)

Just in time for the CC!

Can you believe $90 for a GTX460?  Galaxy 60XMH6HS3HMW GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) GC 768MB  Bad news: $50 MIR!  Only till 3:00PM PDT!


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2011)

this question prolly been ask many times but i dont really wanna go thru page's but is 460 still the best for money/power/ppd for folding? i have gtx580 but not really comfortable running my main gfx 24/7 right now tho ill run it on cc


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2011)

Well,...yes.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2011)

New Prices at Evga B stock.

http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2011)

Cheap! Cheap! Cheap!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...m_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2689-_-tigeremail2689


----------



## isowizard12 (May 27, 2011)

at 69.99 this 450 is hard to pass up 
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0347469


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2011)

$99 for a 460 w/Just Cause 2 and Mafia 2:

http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/evga-768-p3-1362-ar-geforce-gtx-768mb-gddr5-video-card/30205.aspx

Free shipping and a pair of these would drastically improve some PPD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 10, 2011)

anyone seen a cheap 5870 for sale anywhere in uk


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2338416#post2338416

recert. GTX570 for $250!


----------



## bogmali (Aug 18, 2011)

2 MSI HD6970 Lightning GPUs for $250 each......

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/sys/2552565173.html

I would snatch these up if had the $$

BNIB 6 Core Xeon X5690 for $800

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sys/2549798401.html


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 18, 2011)

6970's are gone 


Anyone got anything new?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2011)

NCIX has the MSI GeForce GTX 460 Fermi Hawk OC 780MHZ 1GB GDDR5 for $130, free shipping, and a $30 MIR.  They also have a good price on the GTX570.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 10, 2011)

ATI 5850 with 1gig ddr5 for $150 - overhalfsale.com

5870 with 2gig ddr 5 for $270

Both new, OEM, with warranty

edit:  sale over in 23 hours (and change)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone needs a GREAT PSU: SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold for $100 with free shipping and NO MIR!  Yes, it's 80 Plus GOLD rated.  Ends 11/21


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2012)

A couple of refurb GTX 500's.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ZT-50302-10M-R&cat=VCD
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ZT-50203-10M-R&cat=VCD


----------



## johnspack (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh friggin drool on those 560 tis...  that's what i need.  dam nice price too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

*GTX460 deals!*

Geeks.com has* brand new *Zotac GTX460's 768mb for 89.99! These are the good reference models with the heatpipes. They currently have 33 30 available. 90 bucks for a 90-100K ppd card? It's a no-brainer.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=ZT-40401-10P







The also have a *brand new* Nvidia reference GTX460 1gb for $99.99! Their model number say's "ENGTX460", so I believe it's an ASUS. They currently only have 1 available.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=ENGTX460-PCIE-1024-CO


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

Sweet!  Are you going to buy some?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!  Are you going to buy some?



I just bought one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!  Are you going to buy some?


It's tempting. I was trying to pick up some 560ti's locally, but the owner thinks their still extremely valuable(read= CL lowballin' fail). 3 of these would equal 2x 560ti's in PPD. I'll decide this weekend.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 9, 2013)

*Deal expires at 11:59pm PT on Saturday, 3/9/2013!*

SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
$90 after $20 MIR!  That's $56 off!

The only caveat is that some of these have a whine under load, but it looks like Seasonic has updated the model to address that.

jonnyGURU review


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2013)

More of a note than a deal/sale, prices for HD 5000 and HD 6000 series cards seems to have fallen on eBay. I lowballed a 6950 2GB yesterday and won it.

I know the 5800s and 6900s are popular for bitcoin mining and I suspect the AISCs are finally appearing in the wild, pushing the difficulty up, making GPU mining very impractical.

Pulling information from here, a 5870 (usually close to $150) does about 393 million hashes a second. The new $250 AISC is supposed to do 5 billion hashes a second at much less wattage. I suspect the AMD GPUs are not only undesirable now, but there will be a flood of them as miners dump their cards in favor of AISCs.

What this means for people such as myself, is that it's going to get cheaper to crunch/fold.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2013)

I remember someone looking for some GTX-480's a while back and if you are still looking, JohnnyFive just posted a pair for sale on this thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

Are there any particularly good deals on HD7930/HD7950 cards?  I think that my i7 system could use another GPU for some games and FAH goodness


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Are there any particularly good deals on HD7930/HD7950 cards?  I think that my i7 system could use another GPU for some games and FAH goodness



Newegg has an MSI Radeon HD 7950 Twin Frozr graphics card on sale for just $177.99. The regular list price is $219.99, but you can go down to $197.99 with a 10%-off promo code (VME10BTS)
Got that from The Tech Report's Deal of the week


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 26, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Newegg has an MSI Radeon HD 7950 Twin Frozr graphics card on sale for just $177.99. The regular list price is $219.99, but you can go down to $197.99 with a 10%-off promo code (VME10BTS)
> Got that from The Tech Report's Deal of the week



And it's unfortunately OOS now--a shame, as CF7950s would be unstoppable for FAH or Civilization V


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 29, 2013)

How about $180 after a $30 MIR? MSI R7950-3GD5/OC BE Radeon HD 7950


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks like a bad HD7950 (weak cooler)--obviously a great price for such a potent card, though.  I'll think it over


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 16, 2013)

So, looking to replace the 9500GT with something with maybe a little more kick to it for folding... Where should I be looking, and what should I be looking for. The Home box could use the upgrade. The work pc will have to stay "un-modified", I'm afraid, but I can at least bump the home box.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 16, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> So, looking to replace the 9500GT with something with maybe a little more kick to it for folding... Where should I be looking, and what should I be looking for. The Home box could use the upgrade. The work pc will have to stay "un-modified", I'm afraid, but I can at least bump the home box.



let's start with your budget


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

For a short answer, given the recent deals on HD 7000 series cards, I believe it's generally accepted that the HD 7750/7770 and 7850/7870 cards offer a rather good price/performance ratio.
I haven't folded since the HD 4000 series cards had workunits though, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> For a short answer, given the recent deals on HD 7000 series cards, I believe it's generally accepted that the HD 7750/7770 and 7850/7870 cards offer a rather good price/performance ratio.
> I haven't folded since the HD 4000 series cards had workunits though, so I may be wrong.



That's what I'm really looking for. I'm not going to spend $200 or more for a vid card solely for folding. I'd just like to get a bit more "oomph" out of the home server, and a vid card seems to be the best way to handle it. Ideally, I'd rather be solidly under $100. Is this card  ($50 after MIR) a solid pickup? And if not, maybe if someone could point me to the specs to focus on (streams, memory, ramdac, whatever).. Thanks


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

Stream processors and core speed are going to be your two factors, if I'm not mistaken. Someone may have to correct me on this.

I've found a couple of threads on Folding performance. Taking the performance and dividing by the price you can get the card for will show you the card's F@H "value" or how much folding you get per dollar. (I've always felt like it was important to get "a good deal")
I can't find any numbers for the HD 7750, but it shouldn't be too terribly far below the 7770. $50 isn't that bad of a price, really.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2013)

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W for $85 after promo code EMCWXWR26 and MIR

Refurbished Western Digital Caviar SE WD800JD 80GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive Bare Drive for $17


----------



## laptop-hpc (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm no expert on server CPUs, but Opteron 6164's seem pretty cheap on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=opteron+6164&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15
Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-AMD-Opteron-6100-Series-6164-HE-12-Core-CPU-OS6164VATCEGO-/221231401307?pt=CPUs&hash=item33826b495b
They're 12 core Magny-Cours @ 1.7GHz, 85W TDP, could make for a (relatively) low power 4P system.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2013)

laptop, Pande wants WU's completed as quickly as possible, so they've thrown a bone out there for us in the form of a Quick Return Bonus. While you are correct about the low power requirements of that CPU, the faster ones don't consume all that much more power and are not all that much more expensive, especially considering the cost of everything else that comes with a 4P build.  I quite sure that the PPD/watt is better with the faster CPU's, even with their increased power usage.  Consider this, the 6172, 6174, and the 6176 are 115 watt CPU's, or 30 watts more per CPU or 120 watts per 4P system.  How much does it cost to run a 120 watt light bulb for a month?  $2-3?
6164 1.7GHz $100
6172 2.1GHz  130!
6174 2.2GHz  150
6176 2.3GHz  275
6180 SE 2.5GHz 240

laptop, you are correct to point out power usage.  I've seen people come and go and those that go normally leave because of their power bill.


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2013)

laptop-hpc said:


> I'm no expert on server CPUs, but Opteron 6164's seem pretty cheap on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=opteron+6164&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=15
> Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-AMD-Opteron-6100-Series-6164-HE-12-Core-CPU-OS6164VATCEGO-/221231401307?pt=CPUs&hash=item33826b495b
> They're 12 core Magny-Cours @ 1.7GHz, 85W TDP, could make for a (relatively) low power 4P system.



Performance per watt should be pretty good, especially with four of them, but I'd be concerned that the cost of the motherboard would negate any price/performance benefit.
$100 x 4 Opteron 6164 (+$25 cpu cooler?)
$633 SuperMicro Quad G34
$100 half decent used PSU
$66 4x4GB DDR3 ECC
$50 hard drive
~$1350 total, or $337 per processor (not bad, actually)

My Phenom II X6 1100t at stock appears to have roughly the same compute as one Opteron 6164. There shouldn't be much advantage at all unless you went for a 4P. Being that there would be 48 cores, any bump in clock speed would be hugely beneficial.


----------



## laptop-hpc (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know 4P motherboards cost that much, I was thinking $200-$300. 
That really would kill any benefit of cheaper CPUs and lower power.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2013)

xvi said:


> Performance per watt should be pretty good, especially with four of them, but I'd be concerned that the cost of the motherboard would negate any price/performance benefit.
> $100 x 4 Opteron 6164 (+$25 cpu cooler?)
> $633 SuperMicro Quad G34
> $100 half decent used PSU
> ...


What, you don't like that $17 HDD?

If anyone is thinking about this, you might find Buck's journey helpful: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171252

I've been looking at this for a long time, so when I see these CPU's under $200 my jaw hits the floor.  If only I could get a deal on a motherboard....


laptop-hpc said:


> Wow, I didn't know 4P motherboards cost that much, I was thinking $200-$300.
> That really would kill any benefit of cheaper CPUs and lower power.


No way.  These are so efficient in PPD/watt/$ that the only thing that comes close is the GTX780 and the Titan.  If Nvidia comes through with doubling the PPD with a Cuda update for OpenMM, then they would be they way to go in terms of PPD/watt/$,  That is, unless Pande changes things again, which they've been known to do.  A 4P build is the safest bet for DC, whether F@H or WCG.  It's just hard to cough up $2000 at one time for charity, or as my son says it, "numbers on a screen".
BTW, about the GTX780, you'd think that the 290x is going to push its price down.  Currently, people are getting 170,000 PPD with the Core_17 WU's.  If Nvidia succeeds,  imagine a card pulling 220 watts getting north of 300,000 PPD!  For $500!


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah. I was just going to say that Buck and ION went through this journey. I think they managed to find a $600 quad-socket G36 board (same one), but I think that was after a good bit of hunting.

Like Laptop says, ppd/watt on this would be *very* good. Like I say before, My X6 performs about the same, but uses ~125-200 watts (at full overclock). Each Opteron uses about half that for the same performance. Add to that the fact you're only using one motherboard (albeit a workstation/server board), a low-power GPU, and you're consolidating four processors on one power supply (likely one with a good 80plus rating hitting peak efficiency) and it's actually not a bad deal for a dedicated folder/cruncher as long as you can afford the buy-in.

Additionally, you'd have to be pretty lucky to score a similar system for $337 each. If you're planning on building four separate computers at once as dedicated folders, you're definitely going to get the most bang for your buck doing one 4P instead.



thebluebumblebee said:


> "numbers on a screen".


A conversation between a friend of mine went something like that.
"So, what does your computer do all day?"
Crunches numbers for science.
"What do you get in return?"
Points.
"What can you do with the points?"
Nothing.
"....and you spend money on this?"
Yep!
"Why?"
So I can get more points.
"...that are worth nothing."
Eeeh.. yep.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the deal Ion got:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1768867&highlight=opteron
*paid a bit less than what's listed there

Best way to get in on a 4P is to jump on a (local) deal when it pops up. He essentially got an entire 4P rig for the cost of a 4P mobo. The other thing was that I happened to live about an hour away from the seller so I volunteered to pick it up for him.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 21, 2013)

xvi said:


> Performance per watt should be pretty good, especially with four of them, but I'd be concerned that the cost of the motherboard would negate any price/performance benefit.
> $100 x 4 Opteron 6164 (+$25 cpu cooler?)
> $633 SuperMicro Quad G34
> $100 half decent used PSU
> ...



My G34 rig used about 600 watts and got between 350k to 550k ppd.  Don't skimp out on the coolers, psu, and the ram.  This was taken from another website that some one posted.

the magny cours use 2 dual channel ddr3 IMC's, since the magny cour is actually 2 istanbul's combined which is why they create so much heat. so when you use dual channel(2 banks filled) its only using the one of the IMC's. when you use quad channel(4 banks filled for each processor) it uses both IMC's which combines into quad channel DDR3. the difference between dual and quad channel something like 5-10k PPD depending on the processor clocks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> My G34 rig used about 600 watts and got between 350k to 550k ppd.  Don't skimp out on the coolers, psu, and the ram.  This was taken from another website that some one posted.
> 
> the magny cours use 2 dual channel ddr3 IMC's, since the magny cour is actually 2 istanbul's combined which is why they create so much heat. so when you use dual channel(2 banks filled) its only using the one of the IMC's. when you use quad channel(4 banks filled for each processor) it uses both IMC's which combines into quad channel DDR3. the difference between dual and quad channel something like 5-10k PPD depending on the processor clocks.


Whatever happened to your server Raptor? You still got it?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah I still have the g34 and the sr2.  With the new job I have, I'm not making as much money as i used to make but I'm not working as hard either.  So I had to shut every thing down to save money.  When the temps drop a little more around here, I'll fire them back up for the heat in the basement.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2013)

Just had to share.
http://portland.craigslist.org/nco/sys/4186547944.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2014)

~115 watts, ~50,000 PPD, $110 after MIR and promo code EMCPGHC223
PowerColor AX7850 2GBD5-DHEV2
Should be fairly quiet with that cooler, although I could not find any reviews in my quick search.
and no P8018's


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2014)

Sharing this. Amd 290's at $300 each.
https://pullman.craigslist.org/sys/4524982515.html

Pm me if your a long time folder/cruncher who would like me to do some local pick up and ship out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2014)

@james888 , thought you might like to see this: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/4523329910.html


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @james888 , thought you might like to see this: http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/sys/4523329910.html


I am so jealous of your portland craigslist. I rarely ever get anything as good as those 290's popping up.

More 750ti's would be cool. I really like them. Extremely low power usage, silent, and about as much gaming power as my first real gaming gpu (a 6950). If anything, I am looking to downsize though.


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2014)

Found in the hot deals thread, Powercolor HD 7850 2GB $90 after MIR.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2014)

How about an MSI Twin Frozr GTX750 OC for *$100 shipped nvm it's sold*

In our B/S/T section here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/z87-itx-asus-z87-pro-gtx-750-oc.179797/

Not sure if it's the 1GB or 2GB version though?


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been eyeballing that cpu/mobo and GPU for the steambox (holy extra PPD, batman), but I'd have two 5870s with no PC to put them in (yet). I should just sell them, but I'm bad at selling things.

..and the cpu/mobo combo just sold. Nevermind. That's 750 looks like a really nice card for how much power it uses.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> That's 750 looks like a really nice card for how much power it uses.


We really should not judge the ability of the Maxwells based on what they do with a beta WU.  My 560 Ti's got over 130,000 on beta's at one time.  Believe me, I want this to be true, but it just does not make sense to me that they can be so powerful AND so efficient without a process shrink.


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2014)

xvi said:


> I've been eyeballing that cpu/mobo and GPU for the steambox (holy extra PPD, batman), but I'd have two 5870s with no PC to put them in (yet). I should just sell them, but I'm bad at selling things.
> 
> ..and the cpu/mobo combo just sold. Nevermind. That's 750 looks like a really nice card for how much power it uses.



Just picked up that card on a swap


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We really should not judge the ability of the Maxwells based on what they do with a beta WU.  My 560 Ti's got over 130,000 on beta's at one time.  Believe me, I want this to be true, but it just does not make sense to me that they can be so powerful AND so efficient without a process shrink


I do agree, but I also feel that the measly 30k I was getting was under performing for those cards. They should perform between a 7790 and a 7850 based on other open cl benchmarks not related to folding.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We really should not judge the ability of the Maxwells based on what they do with a beta WU.  *My 560 Ti's got over 130,000 on beta's at one time*.  Believe me, I want this to be true, but it just does not make sense to me that they can be so powerful AND so efficient without a process shrink.


I remember that about 1-1/2 years ago. My GTX570 was pulling 180K. That was a crazy November/December in 2012.....and then it was gone....


----------



## Nordic (Jan 2, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We really should not judge the ability of the Maxwells based on what they do with a beta WU.  My 560 Ti's got over 130,000 on beta's at one time.  Believe me, I want this to be true, but it just does not make sense to me that they can be so powerful AND so efficient without a process shrink.


I was just rereading this, and had to point out that yes they are that efficient and powerful! ....as long as you have core 17 wu's...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 2, 2015)

james888 said:


> I was just rereading this, and had to point out that yes they are that efficient and powerful! ....as long as you have core 17 wu's...


Well  to you too!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone interested in a GTX 680 reference 165.00 and a GTX 660ti 110.00 reference and maybe a GTX 780? shipped prices. Gonna take the Maxwell plunge and need to sell some cards all run flawless. If someone might wanna trade a 970 or 980 and cash. Yes I know a long shot but ya never know. 10.00 0ff active folders.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone looking for GTX-970's I have 2 on my F/S/T thread


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2015)

FYI, Decent prices on some refurb stuff at Newegg. Of particular interest, hard drives, power supplies, and a Sapphire R9 270X for $133. Thought this might be of interest to anyone looking for inexpensive hardware.


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 21, 2015)

On EVGA's website under the B-Stock section, there are some good deals on power supplies and graphics cards. Of particular interest to Folders, such as myself is a GTX 970 for $250. 

I just picked up an EVGA G2-1300w psu for $119 to use in my SR-2 system. I really want to grab another 970 to increase my folding output and at $250 it's very tempting.

All of this hardware is refurbished and comes with a 1 year warranty. So not the same as retail in terms of warranty, especially on the power supplies that normally have 7 - 10 year warranty.


----------



## xvi (Aug 22, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> On EVGA's website under the B-Stock section, there are some good deals on power supplies and graphics cards. Of particular interest to Folders, such as myself is a GTX 970 for $250.


Oh, I shouldn't. I really... REALLY shouldn't. I'm still looking at it. Why am I still looking at it? I don't need it. Someone help!


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Description=evga+refurbished&N=-1&isNodeId=1

They had that GTX 960 2GB FTW with a $15 discount code a couple days ago.  EVGA b stock is also a good place to look.


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2015)

New in box Zotac GeForce GTX 970 from Newegg's eBay store for $250 shipped in the US.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2015)

Wonder what would happen if I mix my Sapphire 290 with a 290x.....


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Wonder what would happen if I mix my Sapphire 290 with a 290x.....


They're both very similar AMD cards.  I can't see that there'd be an issue, beyond heat


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Wonder what would happen if I mix my Sapphire 290 with a 290x.....





[Ion] said:


> They're both very similar AMD cards.  I can't see that there'd be an issue, beyond heat



I agree with @[Ion], those cards will work fine together. The issue is heat and power. I don't believe it's a good idea to fold on both of those cards with the psu in your system specs.


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 3, 2016)

Right now NewEgg has killer deals on Refurbed 960's (2GB models but still, $154 is a good buy on them.). Close to what I paid for my MSI 960 2GB 100ME edition 

http://m.newegg.com/ProductList?isFirstin=false&description=YdkjcamblBCokl7WloNqkxbxKEXCayCmn02jJagM4s4%3d&storeid=1&categoryid=-1&nodeid=7709&storetype=2&subcategoryid=48&brandid=-1&nvalue=100007709&showseealldeals=False&itemcount=0&issubcategory=true&level=3&Condition||Refurbished=4816||4016||100007709+4016&GPU||GeForce+GTX+900+series=600007299||600536666||100007709+4016+600536666


----------



## Ahhzz (May 3, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Right now NewEgg has killer deals on Refurbed 960's (2GB models but still, $154 is a good buy on them.). Close to what I paid for my MSI 960 2GB 100ME edition
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/ProductList?isFirstin=false&description=YdkjcamblBCokl7WloNqkxbxKEXCayCmn02jJagM4s4%3d&storeid=1&categoryid=-1&nodeid=7709&storetype=2&subcategoryid=48&brandid=-1&nvalue=100007709&showseealldeals=False&itemcount=0&issubcategory=true&level=3&Condition||Refurbished=4816||4016||100007709+4016&GPU||GeForce+GTX+900+series=600007299||600536666||100007709+4016+600536666


DB, that link just completely explodes on a PC browser heheh. Maybe looking here?


----------



## xvi (May 3, 2016)

Considering the GTX 1080 and 1070 is supposed to get a paper-launch in the next week or so, I'm sure sellers are going to be trying to clear their stock of the soon-to-be-previous-gen models.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2016)

DB works at Microcenter.  I just really wanted to post DB.


----------



## DarthBaggins (May 4, 2016)

Lol I can neither confirm nor deny the 1070/1080 launch being soon


----------



## xvi (May 4, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Lol I can neither confirm nor deny the 1070/1080 launch being soon


I do this joke/not-completely-a-joke for customers that ask/tell me where our towers are at work.
Customer: "I'm connected to so-and-so tower. You're on so-and-so tower right?"
Me, half-joking and lightheartedly: "I can neither confirm nor deny that, but I do have your connection pulled up here."
Now, there's two types of customers.
Customer 1: "Oh, haha! I see!"
..and..
Customer 2: "I'M TELLING YOU I'M CONNECTED TO THAT TOWER"

Anyways, Darth, blink once for each 10% of performance increase we'll see over Maxwell. 


Spoiler: You, hopefully












Edit 2: Back on topic slightly, if you work for a large retail store (or some other large stores, see list in link), you might be able to get a Skylake CPU for dirt cheap via retailedge.intel.com.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2016)

Darth has the Intel Retail Edge badge.  He reminds me of people that see a rummage sale and park in the middle of the street or maybe that is me...


----------



## mx500torid (Jun 25, 2017)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gigabyte-aorus-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-11g . 649 free shipping


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jun 25, 2017)

hertz9753 said:


> Darth has the Intel Retail Edge badge.  He reminds me of people that see a rummage sale and park in the middle of the street or maybe that is me...


Always stop for a good deal, that's how I get alot of my hardware and camera gear

There have been decent deals on 250-500GB NVMe drives lately too (via NewEgg and MicroCenter)


----------

